
Ask HN: Right to live and work in this location - peterburkimsher
&quot;You must have the right to live and work in this location to apply for this job.&quot;<p>&quot;Whereas we welcome international enquiries, only applicants that are legally entitled to work in New Zealand and can make themselves available for interviews in New Zealand will be considered for advertised positions.
Others may not necessarily be responded to.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m trying to find a job in New Zealand, Canada, or Australia. I&#x27;ve applied for several without even an interview. I&#x27;ve updated my LinkedIn, posted side projects on HN, and asked a recruiter for help, all without success.<p>I can&#x27;t get a work visa without a job offer.<p>I have all the qualifications and work experience for the Skilled Migrant Category (NZ), Express Entry (Canada), and Subclass 186 (Australia). Having moved a lot on Working Holidays before, it&#x27;s now my intention to immigrate and settle down.<p>Should I lie, and pretend I have the right to work already just so I can get an interview?<p>It seems dishonest, but I feel like an automated filter is just deleting my applications.
======
chatmasta
Companies can obviously only hire employees with the legal right to work in
the jurisdiction of the company. Depending on the country, there is a process
for the company to sponsor the visa of foreign workers. Some companies do
this, some do not. Sponsoring a visa is expensive, and if they do not already
have a policy of doing so, you would need to be an exceptional candidate for
them to undertake the effort required to sponsor your visa.

Companies that do sponsor visas will usually mention this in the job posting.
Look for the words “visa sponsorship.” If they aren’t there, but you really
want to work for the company, I suggest contacting a hiring manager or even
the CEO via LinkedIn and explaining your situation. Since they aren’t
sponsoring visas it’s probably a small company and you can easily find a
decision maker. Ask them about sponsorship options and give them a soft sell
on yourself.

Definitely don’t lie, because you’re just wasting your own time that way.
Eventually you will need the cooperation of your employer to submit the
paperwork, and depending on the country they might need to pay real costs to
file it. That’s not something you want to surprise them with.

------
dudul
Lying about your work status is the worst thing to do. You want to be
completely upfront about it, otherwise you just end up wasting both your time
and the company's.

In my experience it is very rare for a company to change their mind about
"visa sponsorship" after meeting a candidate. Either it's something the
company can do and they will advertise it as such (to have access to the
biggest possible pool of candidates), or they don't want to go through the
hassle and even amazing candidates won't change their mind.

Applying remotely to jobs and requiring visa sponsorship is very complicated.
You're competing with locals and candidates who may need a visa or work permit
but are already on site for interviews. You are basically last in the line.

I'm surprised you didn't take advantage of your WOs to build a network or
apply for permanent positions. I think your best bet is to pick one country,
move there, even as a tourist and start looking for something while you're on
site.

------
whb07
You haven’t stated where you are from, nor how would they know about any of
your residency papers( unless it’s linkedin and you write about it within the
application).

But what makes you think it’s not just them ignoring you/got too many
applicants that caused them to not reach out to you? Unless the explicitly
told you about this, maybe it’s your resume?

------
shanjacops
I am in a similar situation. And I found that it works great when the
recruiters/companies feel that you really want to move and will not do any
last-minute cancellation.

In my case, I was just granted a Work and Holiday kind of visa, my SO already
moved and started to work. When I told recruiters that I was moving even
without a job offer, the conversation was way easier and smother - and yes, I
still need to get a long term work visa, but I can work while waiting.

------
digianarchist
No point in lying as you will be discovered straight away when you ask for
your support letter addressed to CIC or whatever the Aus/NZ authorities are.

It’s possible to get into Canada without a job offer via the Express Entry
system. There is also the IEC if you are under 30.

------
jaded_throwaway
Never lie about anything ever when it comes to getting hired. People will find
out, you'll be unable to keep it up, and your reputation will be ruined.

